# 1st WAHOO ever 53lbs!



## SUNBURN (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks to Lee Willingham and Ken Griffin I landed my first Hoo last Sunday at the edge. Amazing weather, super calm, great time. Thanks for the invite guys! 53lb screamer. cant wait to grill him up!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

AWESOME FISH but aaaahhhhhh we've been trolling the crap out of the edge and only 3 blackfin to show for.:banghead:banghead but once again NICE FISH also congrats on your first being pretty big


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn fine Hoo for your first! Good job man.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

very nice! Hell of a Hoo to start with!

MScontender


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, heck of a first 'hoo!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Great fish...now you're hooked.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome hoo! Thanks for the report:clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! nice Hoo, we caught a 40# this past weekend.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the good looking hoo. You'll enjoy it on the grill for sure.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

man i was excited all the way up till i saw the guy wearing an auburn shirt!oke just playing. Nice wahoo! Lots of meat on that one!

wes


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet hooter.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice hoo, what did he eat?


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

NICE!!! That is a sweet wahoo.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! Awesome hoo!:bowdown


----------



## SUNBURN (Apr 11, 2009)

ballyhoo behind a colorful skirt


----------

